# DockDogs in Millerton, NY June 9 & 10



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

If you're in the NY area around Millerton, NY, DockDogs will be hosting a competition at Ledgewood Kennels on June 9 & 10.

Here's the event info: Jumpin to the Rescue - DockDogs Inc.

More then likely, JJ and I will be attending the event to watch as I'm interested in getting him involved one day. It will be our first time attending a DockDogs competition, so it should be pretty interesting


----------

